# Mosca seeds cinderella 99 BX-1 is this the best c99?????



## relisys (Jan 25, 2011)

im looking for the best or nearest to the original c99,
ive read loads of good things about them??
i belive it started as bross grimm strain first. has any one here got info on this strain pls???


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 25, 2011)

Best available in order of purity:
#1 Dr Greenthumb http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm
#2 Joey Weeds F2's http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 25, 2011)

I have heard some great reviews on the mosca version as well.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I have heard some great reviews on the mosca version as well.


 nice.. glad you said that pipe as .. believe it or not.. i just ordered me some of the mosca c99 as if you ordered a pack of mosca beans, you got a free pack as well.. got them and some more cali connect beans so that i could get another free pack of the cali connect jamaican crosses, and some more dna skunk x sleestack to get the free afghani beans and something else to get something else for free, lol..


----------



## relisys (Jan 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. glad you said that pipe as .. believe it or not.. i just ordered me some of the mosca c99 as if you ordered a pack of mosca beans, you got a free pack as well.. got them and some more cali connect beans so that i could get another free pack of the cali connect jamaican crosses, and some more dna skunk x sleestack to get the free afghani beans and something else to get something else for free, lol..


thanks for the info, is that with atitude pal?


----------



## mrheadie (Jan 25, 2011)

dammit man!! i missed the mosca c99 drop on the tude, but i did just grab a pack of c99 f1's from gn08 collection. in my search, i found that thier are some great crosses and reworked lines, but only a few seem to run like the original bro grimm. a couple of buddies who worked with different c99 lines for 5-6 years said that mosca and joey weed are the real deal, and that wallys version can produce a nice momma. i've heard great things about the breeder (dg) who bread out cindy for gn and i'm hopeing for a keeper mom & pop. good luck guys and enjoy you some cindy


----------



## relisys (Jan 25, 2011)

mrheadie said:


> dammit man!! i missed the mosca c99 drop on the tude, but i did just grab a pack of c99 f1's from gn08 collection. in my search, i found that thier are some great crosses and reworked lines, but only a few seem to run like the original bro grimm. a couple of buddies who worked with different c99 lines for 5-6 years said that mosca and joey weed are the real deal, and that wallys version can produce a nice momma. i've heard great things about the breeder (dg) who bread out cindy for gn and i'm hopeing for a keeper mom & pop. good luck guys and enjoy you some cindy


hey thanks bro, so im leaning toards mosca at the munite,
any more on this?


----------



## mrheadie (Jan 26, 2011)

relisys said:


> hey thanks bro, so im leaning toards mosca at the munite,
> any more on this?


only extra info i can share is, when they drop at the seed banks,,,, don't sleep on em,,, grab em up quick. i think they were only in stock at the tude & the boo for a week or so, not sure on the bay. i cant speak first hand on the c99 im getting from gn, but the breeder dg does some amazing work and i have know doubt i'll find what i'm looking for in 1 pack.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 17, 2011)

i have moscas c99 BX1, it is top shelf dank, cant imagine any other breeder having a better version, but they were outa stock within 2 days of being put on attitude


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmm... i've grown some mosca strains.

none of them i'd brag about...

though i saw some of his new test gear in action that looked like beaster nugz on sticks.

sick.

however, bubblechronic's talk makes me want to check out that bx version.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 17, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hmmm... i've grown some mosca strains.
> 
> none of them i'd brag about...
> 
> ...


his C99 is kill, but i did also get his Bubba Kush X Oldtime Moonshine as a freeB when i orderd from attitude... like you said, wasent anything to realy wright home about, still nice smoke tho, non the less


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 18, 2011)

Is Joey Weed's C99 every going to be back in stock at Hemp Depot? Try to find out from them, never got response. Is Moscas C99Bx1 some straight fire? How long does it typically flower for, does it take to training??


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 26, 2011)

female seeds has a C99 and a C99 cross ...

- http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_3769.html
- http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-x-line-c99-hybrid/prod_2995.html

I've been staring at the sonic fly description, and it sounds perfect, though barely find reviews .. grow reports, quality of high.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got some KOS c99 f3s. Can't wait to start these. But I will. Also waiting patiently for a diff breeder to drop his c99 beans.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone know when Mpsca is going to have another drop at the Tude, boutique, or bay of his C99BX1 or c99 F1's. Does anyone have any inside info on this?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he just had a drop not long ago.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 26, 2011)

I know he made a drop last month, I missed it. I was seeing if anyone new of any future drops for his c99bx1 or c99f1


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 26, 2011)

I know he made a drop last month, I missed it. I was seeing if anyone new of any future drops for his c99bx1 or c99f1


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 26, 2011)

i liked joey weed's discontinued hazier slightly grape pheno C99s well enough as they have the same clear headed euphoric and racy kali mist kind of buzz that sounds most like the descriptions i read when i was in a forum that sucked rotten eggs for smoke reporting with her son apollo 11 being the trippy one of the two. mosca's version is described as trippy and i've read some reports of couchlock (harvested too late maybe?) that make it sound like what i expect JW's C99 x A11 probably smokes like. i don't know if that's going to drop off JW's line like separate cindy & apollo have, but it's worth a try at least unless you want that potent pineapple pheno.

there's another few breeders doing C99 too, but i can't remember any of them except nirvana which sounds like they dropped the ball on that one according the the early reports i've read.

i'll post a report on cindy apollo as soon as i can get a new room for it. i think i'll like it better than the pure C99... a mellower & more trippy buzz sounds funner than pure get busy wake & stay awake.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 27, 2011)

I have tried Joey Weed's Apollo 11, it's some fire. My kinda buzz, never tried Joey weed's C99 though always wanted to. I think u convinced me to get some C99xApollo11 before it's gone. What are the male/ female ratio with Joey Weed Stock?? I might just run some Jack the Ripper alongside of it.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 27, 2011)

how does kos's c99 offering fair, when compaired to other breeders working this strain?


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 27, 2011)

> *What are the male/ female ratio with Joey Weed Stock?? *


 i'd imagine the typical 50:50 though it's statitistically possible to get a pack with 10 males, just VERY unlikely. i saw someone in another forum have a meltdown because their entire 5 pack of something was male, but the odds were only something like 1:3,500 for that i think. 10 out of 10 would be lottery winning (losing really) odds.

i had 6 females with my last pack of C99 which is pretty average as would be 4/10.

how would you describe the A11 buzz? i've heard it's more psychoactive and "mellow" if not couchlocking. i'm trying to guess what the buzz will be like. i really do love C99, but more for breeding as it's just too racy to sit still on much like kali mist. i'd definitely bring some on a date i want to get frisky or some other activity, but a mellower buzz like A11 is more 24/7 friendly unless it's really stoney.

i'm sad to see joey dropping those two strains right before i decided i wanted to try apollo. as far as i know, he was the only one that had that too for some time. i'd like to see some other breeders revive it. those are two awesome strains that give you the IBL experience in a fast flowering time. even jack herer himself passed the "holy grail" title given his namesake to cindy. i'd take that over pretty much ANYTHING you can get in small town NY.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

Mosca c99 is available on seedbay and seed boutique


----------



## Smoking Loon (Nov 12, 2011)

not anymore


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW! mosca's gear moves fast! if it keeps selling out like that, then it's likely he'll keep producing it. i'm really keen to try it as i always wanted to try some potent pineapple.

i'm glad to see that C99 is FINALLY starting to get popular. i would have thought a 45-55 day strain that has no couchlock and nice euphoria would have wiped afghanis off the face of the planet 5 years ago! LOL if the popularity keeps growing, pun intended, then there's hope that the street scene just might improve in another 10 years as word gets out and people start smoking better stuff.

i bet too that the C99 is selling out because winter is prime time for indoor growers. i bet it'll be easier to get in the spring when indoor gardens start shutting down.

it bums me out that by the time i can report on JW C99 x A11 it'll probably be sold out. the stock on that isn't low yet. i'm almost inclined to get another pack, but between mosca's potent pineapple and someone else's apollo 11 genius i'm hoping to see reports on, it should be possible to get something similar or maybe even better.

keep growing cindy & apollo everyone! i'd never complain about that gear if i was paying for it.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 12, 2011)

Mosca C99BX1 is at Seedboutique, can't wait till Bodhi Seeds Apollo is in, heard good things about Bodhi's gear.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep that's where it's at. The f1 was at seedbay last night I'm not lookin again. Just passed the word


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah... bodhi... they're the ones with the apollo 11 geniuses. it's good to know they're legit. now i'm more inclined to test drive that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> yeah... bodhi... they're the ones with the apollo 11 geniuses. it's good to know they're legit. now i'm more inclined to test drive that.


 bodhi is way more then legit.. they've got some really really nice gear.. i'm glad i picked up that apollo 11 as soon as it dropped as i had a feeling it was going to go quickly, same as mosca's c99 bx..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

how did the A11 smoke. if it's the genius pheno, i'd expect it to be nicely trippy and possibly stonier than average A11 as it's C99 x genius.

it's nice to know BOTH strains are being continued by at least a couple decent breeders. it's really a shame that so many people just stick with popular strains like AK-47 etc., though i haven't seen that one mentioned here yet, when there are a lot of great "off the radar" breeders making nice stuff. high quality seeds' haze skunk is my favorite for now until i try better and i've only seen one other person mention their gear & they said they had viability issues with whatever strain they bought.

it's too bad there wasn't a breeder rating site along the lines of shopzilla etc. where breeders all get 1-5 star ratings that can be quickly compared side by side.

i bought some rokerij amnesia haze based on it's super silver haze x cambodian lineage and one favorable grow report i found online only to have someone here say they're just an average or below breeder. oh well. it was under $15 to test it for myself. unless the breeder is a real fuckup, it should still smoke way better than cash crapper strains.

i can't wait to test mosca's C99 & bodhi's A11. one or both of those two might become future breeders, especially if they're trippier than joey weed's C99 x A11 which i'd expect the genius to be at least though mosca's cindy is a trip too according to their description.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 13, 2011)

just a word on Mosca, i know his c99 comes back in stock a few times a year at the tude, and that it moves FAST. the only c99 i've worked was mosca's and the pheno i kept was more fruit punch than pineapple, but was absolutely delicious. i know TGA uses c99 in multiple crosses. c99 has comes with (in my exp) a great high that wont leave you useless and vegging out on the couch. if you do go for some c99, i would seriously consider keeping a mom so u can make clones 

Good Luck!


----------



## chemdawgmillionaire (Dec 14, 2011)

Just picked up a pack from the 'Tude. Seems they are back


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2011)

chemdawgmillionaire said:


> Just picked up a pack from the 'Tude. Seems they are back


good lookin, imma pick up another pack or 2, love that strain


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

indeed! i grabbed a pack of the BKxOTM the other day and am very excited about it 

did some Mosca's c99 and i thought it was really truly delicious smoke


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jan 8, 2012)

well they are sold out of mosca's c99 at the 'tude luckily i ordered the first day of the lucky 7 promo n they were in stock my order has been dispatched so either order on the first day of promo or before if you want some mosca c99 for future reference I have been wanting to get these seeds since before i started growing! I want to see a grow journal of some mosca c99


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jan 8, 2012)

they were still in stock yesterday


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw some journals of it at icmag


----------



## KnucleDragger (Jan 8, 2012)

Just to help people along, sativa's tend to improve with maturity. If you grab a clone for a mother you will actually get a better plant from the later clones. I've had very good results in the past from 1+ year old sativa mothers.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 8, 2012)

Wondering what I missed. The OP asked who had the best c99. the first answer was Dr. Greenthumb, then everyone went on about Mosca, which is always sold out. Why not buy from Dr. Greenthumb, especially since it's from the original Bros Grimm cut? Would like to know reasons. Just placed orders with Dr. Greenthumb and Attitude both last week, but not for c99. When I do c99, which will be soon I planned on Dr. Greenthumb.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 8, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Wondering what I missed. The OP asked who had the best c99. the first answer was Dr. Greenthumb, then everyone went on about Mosca, which is always sold out. Why not buy from Dr. Greenthumb, especially since it's from the original Bros Grimm cut? Would like to know reasons. Just placed orders with Dr. Greenthumb and Attitude both last week, but not for c99. When I do c99, which will be soon I planned on Dr. Greenthumb.


OP asked what was the best c99, and people who have grown the strain gave their 2 cents....what do you feel you missed??..and if you can do any readin youll see that moscas C99 is from bros grim seedstock too,...but, good luck wiht your seeds man...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 8, 2012)

some randome pics of my C99 b4 a cure, and some of the wax it made


----------



## JCashman (Jan 8, 2012)

Bublonichronic said:


> some randome pics of my C99 b4 a cure, and some of the wax it made


absolutely wonderful pics.

and im sure the docs c99 is great, i wasnt knocking it, i just like prefer Mosca's


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 9, 2012)

Bublonichronic said:


> OP asked what was the best c99, and people who have grown the strain gave their 2 cents....what do you feel you missed??..and if you can do any readin youll see that moscas C99 is from bros grim seedstock too,...but, good luck wiht your seeds man...


I did not know that. That is why I asked. Thank You.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2012)

JCashman said:


> absolutely wonderful pics.
> 
> and im sure the docs c99 is great, i wasnt knocking it, i just like prefer Mosca's


thx bro, like you said, i dont doubt the docs C99 is great too, they just seem a little high on the price (along with all their strains) and as i previously mentioned, ill have to see a better version to believe it


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 9, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Wondering what I missed. The OP asked who had the best c99. the first answer was Dr. Greenthumb, then everyone went on about Mosca, which is always sold out. Why not buy from Dr. Greenthumb, especially since it's from the original Bros Grimm cut? Would like to know reasons. Just placed orders with Dr. Greenthumb and Attitude both last week, but not for c99. When I do c99, which will be soon I planned on Dr. Greenthumb.


 i can just imagine how much dr ripoff charges for c99


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 9, 2012)

mosca was sold out and i really wanted c99, i ordered c99 form female seeds, anyone mess with female?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> mosca was sold out and i really wanted c99, i ordered c99 form female seeds, anyone mess with female?


i got the "c99 hybrid" from female as a freeB, dont remember what it was crossed with, but i gave it to a friend, unfortunately i didnt get to smoke it, but he liked it
EDIT: oh yea, i did grow out female seeds bubblegummer, it was really great strain, large yeild with a great taste, so it seems that they have some good breeders over at female


----------



## zildgin (Jan 9, 2012)

mosca back in stock C99 I got mine you better hurry


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jan 13, 2012)

doc's too expensive so i havent ordered from him yet, his g13 looks incredible from what I've seen in mags and whered u get that c99 b4 from that thing is the nicest bud i have ever seen


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2012)

thats fucken asome....got dam.....


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 13, 2012)

Seedboutique got Moscas C99BX! and C99 F1's in stock


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2012)

hiluxphantom said:


> doc's too expensive so i havent ordered from him yet, his g13 looks incredible from what I've seen in mags and whered u get that c99 b4 from that thing is the nicest bud i have ever seen


many thanks bro, today somone made a shitty comment on one of my youtube videos sayin my herb looks like schwag or some shit, so that comment brings nice balance to my day , but i got the C99BX1 at the tude'


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 13, 2012)

Bublonichronic said:


> i got the C99BX1 at the tude'


Bubl - can you tell me which pheno to look for with the BX's? I'm about to drop half of my 10 pack and could use a hand. Thx


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2012)

Hotwired said:


> Bubl - can you tell me which pheno to look for with the BX's? I'm about to drop half of my 10 pack and could use a hand. Thx


c99 is a finicky plant, she dosent seem to respond well to heavy feedings... that being said, most of the phenos in the BX1s are fairly similar, i think i popd 5, ended up with 2 that stood out to be the stinkiest, and had the higher yeilds of the 5, i thought it smelld pineapply at first, but im startin to notice more of a fruit punch smell...keep us posted on your c99


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 15, 2012)

Bublonichronic has is the buzz from Moscas C99B1"s, is it racy or just a nice sativa buzz, and how long is the duration? how long did u flower for?


----------



## wheezer (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got my C99 from Mosca.......hope it's all that. I plan to re-make Space Queen with my Romulan cut.After I bx it, I'll call it Space Rom 99.


----------



## sianhan (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all 

Lookin to get some of mosca's c99 but can anyone tell me the difference between the F1 & BX1 seeds? Which one would you choose?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 18, 2012)

sianhan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Lookin to get some of mosca's c99 but can anyone tell me the difference between the F1 & BX1 seeds? Which one would you choose?


i hear the F1 have more variation in the phenos, the BXs are a little more stable, im sure both are great tho!


----------



## cerberus (Jan 18, 2012)

wow, mosca c99's have been a big disccusion all over this board all of the sudden. they do good stuff, the F1's do have more variety,


this is my mosca c99 BX1, and i found she loves a good feeding, but thats only in a hydro grow, soil not so much


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 22, 2012)

here couple more pics of my BX1 pheno after a cure


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Theres three phenos in the BX1,I had two,the pinnapple and the friut punch.The friut punch was a good speedy high and the pinnapple was not bad either.Thers some nice smoke and Moscas shit is solid


----------



## cerberus (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah mine is a fruit for sure, smells a lot like red pez


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 2 weeks in from sprout with my Mosca C99. 5 out of 5 germed. Very tiny plants but they are all exactly the same in size and shape. I'm a bit concerned about their size tho. They all look like runts to me. 

Got them in FF soil under HO T5's.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 8, 2012)

did you start flowering early? my joey weed's were all under 2 1/2 feet tall when i started them flowering at the 3rd leafset which i must have gotten from reading grow guides at the start of indoor growing when EVERYTHING was sea of green. as they only flower 45-55 days depending on whose version you get, they don't have a lot of time to stretch.

i'm going to try and preserve my joey weed phenos. i've found that i do have something like 5% viability with mine that i harvested when the seeds looked "full size" but were on the green side.

i REALLY wish more people would switch from same old same old mids and start doing C99 & A11. i'll take C99 over ANYTHING i've wasted money on (except maybe mexican bagseed from brick that wasn't as good to smoke originally anyways) since the mid 80s. as people like getting high just a little bit more than stoned, you'd think grimm's "holy grails" (according to jack herer!) would flood the market & take over.

i'm bummed that i only have 2 C99 x A11s left. i'm hoping i have 1 each so i can test it and breed it to everything else in my garden. i have a couple JW C99 BXes to work with right now so far though and might use one of those as my male though they're started a week or so behind everything else. joey's C99 had clear short & tall phenos, but i don't recall any big difference in THC profiles. i chose the fastest to start flowering male shorty to back cross with as i wanted to use the strain for speeding up & shrinking IBLs.

i also have 1 super cali haze X C99 i'm hoping has a vagina. so far, none of my haze skunk x C99s are popping, but i've gotten a couple of those to sprout before.

humidity domes are really good for speeding up sprouting, but when you're using pellets, you can get both mold AND dry outs. i think i'll buy another one next year to have more room for 16oz cups.

imagine just how much better the entire scene would be today if C99 & A11 were available instead of afghanis when the indoor scene got forced. you wouldn't have an entire generation that has no fucking clue what getting high is. i'm glad to see all the peeps in here do and that you're all on the case growing for quality over quantity. maybe in another 20 years, the market will reflect what people actually want to smoke better than what the gimmes tell them to.


----------



## althor (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, I have never ever ever seen a plant 2 1/2 feet tall at its THIRD LEAF SET....

Only someone who has never grown before would say that...


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 8, 2012)

No idea if this is best but its pretty good


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 8, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> did you start flowering early?


Thanks for the thumbs up Hazey. This is my first shot with any C99. Not flowering yet. It will be another 9 weeks before that happens. They are 2 weeks in from sprouting. Will be another few weeks before sex shows and another few weeks taking clones. Then some veg time and on to the flower room.

I may take some shots if I get a camera. They are very small in stature and the leaves are very tiny. It would worry me except that all 5 are almost identical. If they don't "take off" in the next two weeks I'll worry more then, but for now it's wait and see. I would like to get one good male and hit my 2 year old female OG #18 with some pollen. See what I get out of that.

So who knows the deal with these Mosca bx c99? They supposed to be small at the start? I'm a patient man but if these stay tiny I may chuck them and do the last 5.


----------



## wheezer (Feb 8, 2012)

10 for 10 and all look good!! Mosca seeds are the real deal!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

First I wouldnt take advice from that dude. When dude told u he is a quack it was truth. 

I also wouldn't breed with the OG #18. It's from a fem seed correct? Bad idea breeding with anything fem. It promotes hermies in the line. That's why people have such issues with fem seeds. It's gonna mess up the gene pool. 

Then to answer your question. Every grow of mosca c99bx I've seen they have taken off quickly. Makes even less sense since u are under t5s. I'm sure you're used to good growth with those. Maybe try an aerate the soil. Slow growth could be so many diff things. How do they look aside from the small size and slow growth?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 8, 2012)

i have looked at the mosca c99 too, looks great, 

i remember quite a few folk up in arms mad about DNA genetics a few years back
for their cannalope haze, people claiming it was a direct rip-off of c99 or was c99 renamed or whatever

if that is the case and it is that close to the original, perhaps it is worth a try too 

peace


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I also wouldn't breed with the OG #18. It's from a fem seed correct? Bad idea breeding with anything fem. It promotes hermies in the line. That's why people have such issues with fem seeds. It's gonna mess up the gene pool.


I never said I was breeding. I said I would hit the OG 18 with some pollen. Probably 2 of the lower branches just to see what the results would be. Breeding? Where did you see that?



karmas a bitch said:


> Then to answer your question. Every grow of mosca c99bx I've seen they have taken off quickly. Makes even less sense since u are under t5s. I'm sure you're used to good growth with those. Maybe try an aerate the soil. Slow growth could be so many diff things. How do they look aside from the small size and slow growth?


I never said they had slow growth. I said they all are tiny. I don't expect much for the first 2 weeks but the leaves are smaller than most others I've grown. I hope they will take off in the next week or 2.

wheezer - thanks for posting those pics. Your babies seem to have larger first true leaves than mine. Please post a pic when the first triple fingered leaves come up next. My first set of trip leaves is in and the second node is forming now.

I've had runty plants start getting much bigger leaves after hitting the 3rd or 4th node sometimes. I hope that happens with these.


----------



## Goldowitz (Feb 8, 2012)

althor said:


> Wow, I have never ever ever seen a plant 2 1/2 feet tall at its THIRD LEAF SET....
> 
> Only someone who has never grown before would say that...


In another thread he posted a picture of seeds, said that he was going to plant them and 1.5 hours later he posted a picture of seedlings....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

If youre gonna hit lowers with pollen. That would produce seed. Which would be breeding as far as I'm aware of? 

And I misunderstood you on the tiny part. I assumed that meant slow growth. I was wrong.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Bublonichronic said:


> his C99 is kill, but i did also get his Bubba Kush X Oldtime Moonshine as a freeB when i orderd from attitude... like you said, wasent anything to realy wright home about, still nice smoke tho, non the less




I bought a bunch of Mosca's C99 about 1.5 years ago.....actually I bought up a bunch (maybe 60 beans) with my quick typing fingers on an auction. I grew it out twice, and I think some of the grows are documented on THCFarmer. It's a nice representation of C99. Everyone claims to have/want the "fruity punch" pheno but I've never seen it- mine either had no smell or a citrusy odor and taste. And no, I've never seen the pineapple pheno either, although they may be talking about the citrus pheno which I found many of. They yielded very well a bunch of golf ball size hard nuggets, grew tall and were easy to handle with no issues. My first grow I let go to 60 days and it was average. My second grow I harvested at 52 days and they were perfect. Even Mosca states to harvest on day 51 or 52, no matter the color of the trichomes. And he's right. Letting it go longer destroys the speedy sativa buzz. I have not seen these offered again, other than in his hybrids lately. I plan on growing it out again, maybe in my next grow in April. I miss the buzz.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> If youre gonna hit lowers with pollen. That would produce seed. Which would be breeding as far as I'm aware of?


I'm glad you put a question mark on your sentence. Breeding is a whole different ball game and I want none of that. 

Pollination, on the other hand, is what I am doing. I am pollinating the lower branches to get some seeds. Then I will grow them out to see what I get. Stopping at this point. 

If I continued this method over and over again to produce a new strain then I would become a so called "pollen chucker"/breeder. Get it now?

SSHZ - I heard about that. Some people say let them go but I will pull them at 50 to 52 days.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 8, 2012)

If you check over at THCFarmer, Mosca pipes in and states definitely take them at exactly 52 days- no more. I did and he was absolutely right!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah mine, is deff a 55 dayer, no more never. i did the BX's hoping for a pineapple pheno and did not get it.. BUT i did get a pheno that has a 'red pez' smell, i would not call it fruity per say, more like candy, with fruit flavor smell.. the smoke has none of that taste but real smooth.. I really like mosca's c99 I used their line to knock up an elite clone only in my parts, and the offspring is off the hook..

can't go wrong with mosca


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that's the desired "fruity punch" pheno that's the keeper everyone wants.........good job~


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

nice nice, thanks.

like i said i got a male with all the same charectoristics of the 'pez', so i used him knock up an "mob" clone only and the seeds that came from it are off the hook.
MOB x c99 at 51 days.


1) mosca c99 pez pheno
2) M.O.B. (mother of berry, clone only)


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 9, 2012)

Very, very nice....... nicely green and healthy, even at the end. Mine looked somewhat different though and it may be I didn't give mine enough light so they stretched some. And they weren't as far along as yours but rep is deserved!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for the kind words man. its a labor of love, i know you know what i mean.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice plants cerb. How long did you veg the c99? Was it from seed or clone? Final weight dry?


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

originaly from a 10 pack, this is a first gen clone off of seeds, after i found a pheno i wanted to run (twice, i got them for the male, but you got to know what your gettin right?) it was in a titan gro n flo, yielded good about 3-4 oz per plants under 1600 wts. 

i have run her in organic soil and, frankly, thinking abut it make me miss the strain.. i got about an oz left in a jar now..

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 14, 2012)

A little update on mine. On their 4th node now 18 days after sprouting. The leaves are so tiny still on ALL 5 plants. There are 2 phenos. One has more indica type leaves where all the fingers are fat. This pheno has hardly any branches.

The other pheno has a longer middle finger and very short side fingers. This pheno is very branchy. 

I'm a bit worried about the runty size. They are growing well tho and are very healthy.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 23, 2012)

How u making out Hotwired? I'm seriously thinking about growing 12 of these out in a few weeks. I think my plan this time will be to top these once to help control height, veg for 28 days and cut at 52-54 days........


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey bud. I wound up growing out all 10. I got 3 females out of the first 5 and decided to grow out one of them and I kept 2 for moms. 

I was very surprised at the stretch of the one I have in flower. It's my tallest plant now. It's 3 weeks in and I can see how huge the cola will be on it because it's loaded with bud sites. I guess I was fooled by the runty size of every plant. I guess we will see the end result of this particular girl in 4 weeks or so.

The other 2 are in the mom room and will be used for clones tomorrow. I will see the results of these in 10 weeks.

I also grew out the last five seeds and got 3 more small plants. I threw them in the flower room a few days ago and should have the sex in a few more days. I have my eye on the best looking one for a mom, otherwise I'll chuck the males and grow out any females.

I really can't believe the size of the cola. I put her in at 12" and she's at 3 feet now after 3 weeks. The bud sites fill the cola all the way up from the bottom. Pretty soon the stem will disappear completely. 

I still have my doubts on how much weight this plant can produce but this thing is surprising the shit out of me. I think the finished product will probably look very close to the picture that is on the Attitude's website. Time will tell.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 24, 2012)

My previous plants all put out good weight when everything was finished. I got over 2 z's on every plant, which is solid for my amount of lumens. It can grow taller, that's why my plan is to top once- to control height. Main cola's were rather large, for sure. You also have to consider the short flowering time vs. weight, which is very good for a sativa leaning strain.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Mar 24, 2012)

If I were you I would order TGA Jack the Ripper, its a dynamically strong strain crossed with cindy99bcga, and Romulan, Jack Herer, Lambsbread (WHICH IS RIDICULOUS STRONG, famous level legendary), Purple Haze and Pluton. How can you go wrong? You can't. Hands down one of my favorite strains. I trust TGA to use the right cindy99.

Also wanted to add I'm using a new promo code, purple420. I heard about it through fb. I know its at least a 10% discount but its brand new to Attitude and they might be adding extra benefits so use it and see what happens.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Mar 24, 2012)

Does everyone take there Mosca C99BX1 at 52-56 days? I have a few going and was wondering if there the real deal??


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 24, 2012)

I will do mine @ 52 days


----------



## cerberus (Mar 24, 2012)

my keeper is at 52-54 but i did have a pheno that went a little over 56 more like 58-59, this same one a little more sativa and LOVES the hydro, so-so in the soil.

my keeper great in the dro, absolutly kills it in the organic soil


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 24, 2012)

Although Mosca on THCFarmer said cut them at 51-52 days. Then a day or two ago he piped in on another thread somewhere and said take them to 52-54. So I'm guessing anywhere between those days and you'll be happy with the results. I do know from experience, if you let them go later, then don't get better, they get worse........ well, a less enjoyable high for sure!


----------



## althor (Mar 24, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> Although Mosca on THCFarmer said cut them at 51-52 days. Then a day or two ago he piped in on another thread somewhere and said take them to 52-54. So I'm guessing anywhere between those days and you'll be happy with the results. I do know from experience, if you let them go later, then don't get better, they get worse........ well, a less enjoyable high for sure!


Is that days from the time you flip them to 12-12 or from when they show sex?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 24, 2012)

From actual light flip............. very quick strain.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2012)

pics pics pics pics please....


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2012)

cerberus said:


> nice nice, thanks.
> 
> like i said i got a male with all the same charectoristics of the 'pez', so i used him knock up an "mob" clone only and the seeds that came from it are off the hook.
> View attachment 2048629MOB x c99 at 51 days.
> ...


wow man so butifull those flowers are just pritty i now know its a small plant my mom just the same hipie cat told me the same thing on these cenderellas they dont get big at all do they? butifull job dude...


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 24, 2012)

Wrong....... these do get quite big (and tall). I remember Mosca mentioning that he tried to breed more weight into the strain, using a particularly heaving yielding parent. But, you are correct- normally, C99's don't yield much- which can be expected because they are (1) short flowering and (2) sativa. I know I averaged over 2.5 oz. per plant, which is high for my grow style. I will look for a pic or two over at THCFarmer of mine a ways back. The buds were all about the size of golf balls or slightly larger, thick and dense like a kush, but sweet (or citrus) smelling. I know my ONLY complaint was on the potency, but I let them go too long, around 58-60 days.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ word. the yeilded for me, in the dro the netted close to 3-4 z's each plant, and that was before i had their feeding dialed.

the potenacy is the weird part, myc99 was an ok high untill it was cured. the only plant i saw such a huge difference in with curing (i always see a diff and curing is a staple in my program BUT c99 was night and day)
from alright b shelf to AAA+ with a 3 week jar cure..

so 56 days gorw + 6 day hang + 21day cure = sativa! lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Cerberus that's just like what my a11g does. Fresh it's meh in the potency department. Give it a cure straight fire!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 25, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, C99 = A11.

A11 is just a specific C99 pheno that's been around a long time. I have an A11 X Bubblegum hybrid I got as a freebie a while back that I still haven't grown out.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2012)

ah hah!

these three messages together make a good little bit of info


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

A11 is a c99 cross


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2012)

whats the cross? c99 x something or a pheno of a c99 line that was bred to the a11?

once i read this thread, I can really see the c99 in the a11, pretty obvious once it was pointed out.


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think A11 is a cross of C99, I think they shared a parent. But thats just from memory... I've heard A11 described as C99 without the paranoia.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Here ya go

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11/Brothers_Grimm/


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2012)

awesome. great link meng


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 13, 2012)

By the way, I believe Mosca's C99 is Bros Grimm C99 X Reeferman C99, I think the pineapple pheno under the Bros Grimm.....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2012)

A Cinderella aficionado, TRICLOUD, is gradually beanin'-up some C88 x C99.This may be just what the doctor ordered. I am my doctor.http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/seeds/pineapple-princess.htm


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 17, 2012)

So I just got my hands on a mosca ten pack of the regular c99 bx1's ....will be popped on monday and grown in organic soil...read the whole thread..so 52-56 days and yank her frm the switch it appears to be the common theme here ...and top her ..any other tips? advice?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bump, got them soaking now...anyone got a journal on these?


----------



## tricloud (Nov 26, 2012)

CaptainTripps said:


> I don't think A11 is a cross of C99, I think they shared a parent. But thats just from memory... I've heard A11 described as C99 without the paranoia.


Apollo11 is C99 x Genius. Apollo13 is P75xGenius. P75 is Princess back crossed 1 time. Genius is a sister of Princess.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 12, 2013)

im growing moscas c99 bx1 right now. very impressed so far.

popped 3 seeds got 2 males and 1 fem. 1 male reeked of pineapple and i kept a cut of him for crosses ( pollinated my diesel)
my femal has gotten to be very beautiful. she is at 2 weeks 12/12 in this pic and smells of strawberry's/red splits/bubblegum awesome











































sorry about the poor quality photos


----------



## redzi (Feb 17, 2013)

Great pics...so you had no problem getting males with C99? I bought the BX1 Mosca 10 pack form the Seed Depot... other than Eskobar and Sannies it is the only regular seeds that I have consistantly grown, wierd thing is that out of 5 seeds I had no males. I know that is not something to complain about but it made me wonder if someone treated them with that silver whatever that is used to fem seeds. In statistical analysis it is taght that the chance of a given 50/50 outcome 5 time in a row is 1/33 or .03125
(.5X.5X.5X.5X.5). That is assuming that it is 50/50 female to male ratio which it is not with some strains ...anyway fuck the math does anyone have a high female ratio with Mosca C99?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 17, 2013)

i got exactly 2 males and 1 female out of 3 seeds.

coloidal silver isnt used on the seeds. it is used to stress a female plant and make it herm. then that pollen will be from a female plant carrying only female genes and can be used to pollinate itself (s1) or another female. either way the end result is all the seeds from that cross should be female as there was no male parent. just a little fyi


----------



## Kite High (Feb 17, 2013)

2easy said:


> i got exactly 2 males and 1 female out of 3 seeds.
> 
> coloidal silver isnt used on the seeds. it is used to stress a female plant and make it herm. then that pollen will be from a female plant carrying only female genes and can be used to pollinate itself (s1) or another female. either way the end result is all the seeds from that cross should be female as there was no male parent. just a little fyi


close but it does not stress the plant into herming...the silver replaces and/or blockss the copper molecule in the ethylene receptors...the copper ions are necessary for the receptor to fuction to detect the ethylene...since the ethylene cannot be detected the trigger from the hormone, ehtylene does not occur and makes male flowers grow instead...this pollen produced contains only x chromosomes and since the female that is pollinated from this pollen also has only x chromosomes then without any y chromosomes the progeny can only be female whether or not the plant is selfed, another plant pollinated with this pollen, or even an entirely different strain

and here's how its done...easy as pie

* ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED *
The following is a safe, inexpensive, and successful method for reversing the sex of female cannabis plants. Individual plant responses may vary based upon strain, but I can verify that this process is fully effective in stimulating profuse staminate flower production.

This process can be used to:
A: create new feminized seeds from solitary prize mothers that you currently have
B: create interesting feminized-seed hybrids from different prize strains that you currently have
C: create feminized seeds for optimum outdoor use
D: accelerate the "interview" phase of cultivation, in searching for interesting new clone-mothers
E: reduce total plant numbers- great for medical users with severe plant number restrictions
F: increase variety, by helping to create stable feminized seedlines to be used as an alternative to clones

At the bottom of this post are some specific details about the chemicals used, their safety, their cost, and where to get them.

It is important to educate yourself about cannabis breeding theory and technique prior to using a method like this one. Here is a link to Robert Clarke's "Marijuana Botany", which is a very good reference.

http://planetganja.net/Ebooks/Marijuana Botany.pdf

It is also important to use basic safety precautions when mixing and handling these chemicals, so read the safety data links provided. The risk is similar to mixing and handling chemical fertilizers, and similar handling procedures are sufficient.

Remember: nothing will ever replace good genetics, and some of your bounty should always go back towards the professional cannabis breeders out there... the ones who have worked for many generations to come up with their true-breeding F1 masterpieces. Support professional breeders by buying their seeds. Also, order from Heaven's Stairway. Not that they need a plug from me, but they are very professional and provide very fast service worldwide.

Preparation of STS:
First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.

Wear gloves while mixing and using these chemicals, and mix and use in a properly ventilated area. A mask will prevent the breathing of any dust, which is caustic. STS is colorless and odorless, and poses minimal health risks if used as described here. (See material safety data sheet links below). Note that silver nitrate and STS can cause brown stains upon drying, so spray over newspaper and avoid spilling.

Part A: 0.5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water
Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water

The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.

The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).

This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:9 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 900ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.

Both the stock STS and the working solution should be refrigerated after use, as well as the powdered chemicals, to avoid activity loss. Excess working solution can be safely poured down the drain after use (with ample running water) with negligible environmental impact. It's pretty cheap.

Each liter of stock STS will make ten 1-liter batches of working solution of STS. With the minimum amount of base chemicals ordered from Photographer's Formulary (see link below), this means that each 1-liter bottle of working solution STS costs less than 9 cents, and can treat 15-20 mid-sized plants. That's 200 1-liter batches of STS for $18. Note that the distilled water costs far more than the chemicals.

Application:
The STS working solution is sprayed on select female plants until runoff. Do the spraying over newspaper in a separate area from the flower room. You probably won't smell anything, but ventilate anyway. You now have what I call a "F>M plant"; a female plant that will produce male flowers.

After the F>M plant dries move it into 12/12 immediately. This is usually done three to four weeks prior to the date that the target (to be pollinated) plants will be ready to pollinate. Response times may vary slightly depending upon the strain. More specific times can be determined by trial with your own individual strains. In my trials it took 26 days for the first pollen. 30-35 days seems optimum for planning purposes.

So, assuming that a target plant needs 3-4 weeks to produce fully mature seeds, a strain that takes 8 weeks to mature should be moved into flower at about the same time as the female>male plant. A target plant that finishes flowering in 6 weeks needs to be moved into flower later (10 days or so) so that it doesn't finish before the seeds can fully mature.

A seeded individual branch can be left to mature on a plant for a bit longer, while harvesting the other seedless buds if they finish first. Just leave enough leaves on for the plant for it to stay healthy.

Effects:
Within days I noticed a yellowing of the leaves on the F>M plants. This effect persisted for two weeks or so; after this they became green again, except for a few of the larger fans. The plants otherwise seemed healthy. No burning was observed. Growth stopped dead for the first ten days, and then resumed slowly. No stretch was ever seen. After two weeks the F>M plants were obviously forming male flower clusters. Not just a few clusters of balls, but complete male flower tops. One plant still formed some pistillate flowers, but overall it was predominantly male.

It is strange indeed to see an old girlfriend that you know like the back of your hand go through a sex change. I'll admit that things were awkward between us at first.

When the F>M plants look like they may soon open and release pollen, ( 3-1/2 to 4 weeks) move them from the main flower room into another unventilated room or closet with lighting on a 12/12 timer. Don't worry too much about watts per square foot; it will only be temporary.

When the pollen flies, move your target plants into the closet and pollinate.

A more controlled approach is to isolate the F>M plants in a third remote closet (no light is necessary in this one, as they are releasing pollen now and are nearly finished anyway). In this remote other closet the pollen is very carefully collected in a plastic produce bag or newspaper sleeve and then brought back to the lighted closet, where the target plants are now located. If this is done, be careful to not mix pollen types by letting the F>Ms dust each other. Avoid movement, or use yet another closet.

Take special care to not let pollen gather on the outside of this bag- a static charge is sometimes present. Drop small open clusters of blooms inside and then close the bag at the mouth and shake. Important: next, step outside and slowly release the excess air from the bag, collapsing it completely, so that pollen doesn't get released accidently. Point downwind; don't let it get on your hands or clothes.

This collapsed pollinated bag is now very carefully slipped over only one branch and is then tied off tightly at the mouth around the branch stem with a twist tie or tape, sealing the pollen inside. Let the bag inflate slightly with air again before sealing it off, so the branch can breathe. This technique keeps the entire plant from seeding. Agitate the bag a bit after tying it off to distribute the pollen. Don't forget to label the branch so you know which seeds are which. Other branches on this same plant can be hit with different pollen sources.

If no lighted closet is available, the plant can be moved back into the main room, but- be very carefulollen is sneaky. After 4-5 days, the bag is gently removed and the plant completes it's flowering cycle.

Yet another method has worked well for me. I position the target plants in a non-ventilated lighted closet, and then I collect pollen on a piece of mirror or glass. This is then carefully applied to the pistils of one pre-labeled branch by using a very fine watercolor paintbrush. Care is taken to not agitate the branch or the pollen. No sneezing. The plant needs to be in place first; moving it after pollination can shake pollen free and blow this technique.

Regardless of technique, at completion you will have feminized seeds. Let them dry for 2-4 weeks.

About the chemicals:
Silver nitrate is a white crystalline light-sensitive chemical that is commonly used in photography. It is also used in babies' eyes at birth to prevent blindness. It can cause mild skin irritation, and it stains brown. Avoid breathing. I didn't notice any smell or fumes, but ventilation is recommended. Be sure to wash the spray bottle well before you use it elsewhere; better yet: devote a bottle to STS use. A half gram is a surprisingly small amount; it would fit inside a gel capsule.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

.preparation of silver thiosulfate (sts) solution

silver thiosulfate (sts) is commonly used to block the action of ethylene in plant cell cultures. Ethylene is a hormone that is present in the gaseous state. Ethylene increases during senescence and ripening, and has been shown to increase in plant cell cultures due to wounding or the presence of auxins. Silver nitrate may be used alone to block the action of ethylene but it is not transported as well as sts thus is seldom used alone.

Prepare a 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate (sts) stock solution by dissolving 1.58 g of sodium thiosulfate (product no. S 620) into 100 ml of water. Prepare a 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution by dissolving 1.7 g of silver nitrate (product no. S 169) into 100 ml of water. Store the stock solution in the dark until needed to prepare the sts.

The sts solution is prepared with a molar ratio between silver and thiosulfate of 1:4, respectively. Nearly all of the silver present in the solution is in the form of [ag (s2o3)2]3-, the active complex for ethylene effect inhibition.
Prepare a 0.02 m sts by slowly pouring 20 ml of 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution into 80 ml of 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate stock solution. The sts can be stored in the refrigerator for up to a month. However, preparation of the sts just prior to use is recommended.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









*A SIMPLE SAFE AND INEXPENSIVE FEMMING METHOD*

LINKS TO THE CHEMICALS:

sodium thiosulfate

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/124109-REG/Photographers_Formulary_10_1370_1LB_Sodium_Thiosulfate_Anhydrous.html

Silver Nitrate

http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Silver-Nitrate-10g-P6503.aspx


* ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED *


----------



## 2easy (Feb 17, 2013)

thank you for clearing that up kite high. great info +rep


----------



## redzi (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea that was interesting and I did find that on anouther message board (UK420) that there is a high female ratio in some strains including BX-1. The one thing that I read that will stop a good breed that produces great females seed after seed is the tendency to herm. Some of the marginal breeders have a problem with this. Not going to name names because other than bag seed I have never had any problems with it...but is does seem to be the same names popping up at diff. boards.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 19, 2013)

c99 is very famous for not herming even in adverse conditions


----------



## stak (Feb 19, 2013)

redzi said:


> Great pics...so you had no problem getting males with C99? I bought the BX1 Mosca 10 pack form the Seed Depot... other than Eskobar and Sannies it is the only regular seeds that I have consistantly grown, wierd thing is that out of 5 seeds I had no males. I know that is not something to complain about but it made me wonder if someone treated them with that silver whatever that is used to fem seeds. In statistical analysis it is taght that the chance of a given 50/50 outcome 5 time in a row is 1/33 or .03125
> (.5X.5X.5X.5X.5). That is assuming that it is 50/50 female to male ratio which it is not with some strains ...anyway fuck the math does anyone have a high female ratio with Mosca C99?


I bought the same seeds from the same store. I started five of them, two never germinated, and the other three were all females.


----------



## redzi (Jun 4, 2013)

Bump ahead...to June, just received a pack of Mosca C99, the seeds (one cracked) are now packed by Seedsman (both a breeder and a bank) Thus far I am far less impressed with the vigor of this second batch. The seeds came in a plastic container that is designed to hold the same memory card that goes into cameras....the person packing it didn't get the seeds inside the notches and one was crushed. I still have some clones from the first batch and although they don't produce a lot at least you don't have to worry about odor.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry some of you beans didnt pop, but mosca got the real deal c99, I personally love it, I just crossed my C99 male with my Las Vegas OG Kush, callin it "Cinderella Kush" has high expectations to say the least!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't read the thread yet but il vouch for mosca. Their is an elite one in there somewhere. I was pretty blown away having never heard of mosca before but they are definitely on my list to run now.


----------



## ink the world (Jun 5, 2013)

I run Mosca C99 and will vouch for it. Quick maturing and awesome taste to boot. Pretty good potency


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Been hearing good things about mosca's c99 from some pals, looking forward to trying their version~

whats the common phenos found in mosca c99?? any input would be great


----------



## ink the world (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Been hearing good things about mosca's c99 from some pals, looking forward to trying their version~
> 
> whats the common phenos found in mosca c99?? any input would be great


I got a pineapple pheno and a pheno that was grapefruit/ mango taste. I kept the grapefruit/ mango pheno as it was more popular w/ my patients


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

ink the world said:


> I got a pineapple pheno and a pheno that was grapefruit/ mango taste. I kept the grapefruit/ mango pheno as it was more popular w/ my patients


thnx for the feedback


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 5, 2013)

ink the world said:


> I got a pineapple pheno and a pheno that was grapefruit/ mango taste. I kept the grapefruit/ mango pheno as it was more popular w/ my patients


my brother's Trichome jungle c99 f3's has a very strong mango/pineapple smell to it as well. should be finished curing in a week, looking forward to smoking some.


----------



## ink the world (Jun 5, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> my brother's Trichome jungle c99 f3's has a very strong mango/pineapple smell to it as well. should be finished curing in a week, looking forward to smoking some.


Its so tasty, seriously one of the best tasting smokes I've ever grown or had...I'm more of an Indica fan, but the C99 is a great Sativa heavy hybrid. Flavor for days


----------



## Kite High (Jun 6, 2013)

4 Female Seeds Cinderella 99 at 4 weeks flower





To wiz...3 pineapple/mango phenos and one that smells exactly like snapple fruit punch!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

Kite High said:


> 4 Female Seeds Cinderella 99 at 4 weeks flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a mini rainforest in there~ i'll take the one that smells like snapple fruit punch!


----------



## 2easy (Jun 7, 2013)

i only got 1 female out of 3 seeds but my 1 female c99 from mosca was delicous. raspberry cream flavours. resin through the roof. that pheno didnt yield so well though which is a shamre cause it was absolute fire


----------



## redzi (Jun 7, 2013)

I have some Mosca BX-1 clones from a batch of seeds bought from the Seed Depot, came in a zip bag back in Jan. Nice racy buzz and no germination problems. I cant say the same for the batch that I picked up last month...with a history of 95% germination for fresh seeds this is a real slap in the face..10 beans with 0 plants...but at least the auto freebie bean is good (which probably had 3X the mass of any of the mosca beans). Just ordered some Female C99 and Grapefruit. I know they tend to be small beans as well but usually that only translates to a slow start. The one thing that I cant understand about the Mosca container (a memory card holder) is that it wasn't sealed at all, which is something I have never come across when buying whole packs....all I got to say is that having a breeder/ retailer like Seedsman package your beans is  on Mosca's part.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 7, 2013)

My FS c99's were tiny seeds as well but growth has been uber vigorous from the jump. And as for the size, I still have 6 original Bros Grimm Cinderella beans, yep it is true, and they are small as well. Also the FS seed plants are more uniform and more vigorous than the original. I really like FS gear very much.

i see absuty no reason for wanting to go with now a regs over FS fems and have to deal with wasted time medium space and effort on males.


----------



## redzi (Jun 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> My FS c99's were tiny seeds as well but growth has been uber vigorous from the jump. And as for the size, I still have 6 original Bros Grimm Cinderella beans, yep it is true, and they are small as well. Also the FS seed plants are more uniform and more vigorous than the original. I really like FS gear very much.
> 
> i see absuty no reason for wanting to go with now a regs over FS fems and have to deal with wasted time medium space and effort on males.


Yea I agree , especially when dealing with limited space..but I have had this obsession to breed C99 and there is no way I would breed with females...also some strains like AK47 have some phenos that can only be had by buying the regular.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 8, 2013)

redzi said:


> there is no way I would breed with females....


Why not? I do!
so can you
ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED 
The following is a safe, inexpensive, and successful method for reversing the sex of female cannabis plants. Individual plant responses may vary based upon strain, but I can verify that this process is fully effective in stimulating profuse staminate flower production.


This process can be used to:
A: create new feminized seeds from solitary prize mothers that you currently have
B: create interesting feminized-seed hybrids from different prize strains that you currently have
C: create feminized seeds for optimum outdoor use
D: accelerate the "interview" phase of cultivation, in searching for interesting new clone-mothers
E: reduce total plant numbers- great for medical users with severe plant number restrictions
F: increase variety, by helping to create stable feminized seedlines to be used as an alternative to clones


At the bottom of this post are some specific details about the chemicals used, their safety, their cost, and where to get them.


It is important to educate yourself about cannabis breeding theory and technique prior to using a method like this one. Here is a link to Robert Clarke's "Marijuana Botany", which is a very good reference.


http://planetganja.net/Ebooks/Marijuana Botany.pdf


It is also important to use basic safety precautions when mixing and handling these chemicals, so read the safety data links provided. The risk is similar to mixing and handling chemical fertilizers, and similar handling procedures are sufficient.


Remember: nothing will ever replace good genetics, and some of your bounty should always go back towards the professional cannabis breeders out there... the ones who have worked for many generations to come up with their true-breeding F1 masterpieces. Support professional breeders by buying their seeds. Also, order from Heaven's Stairway. Not that they need a plug from me, but they are very professional and provide very fast service worldwide.


Preparation of STS:
First, a stock solution is made. It consists of two parts (A and B) that are initially mixed separately, then blended together. Part A is ALWAYS mixed into part B while stirring rapidly. Use distilled water; tap water may cause precipitates to form.


Wear gloves while mixing and using these chemicals, and mix and use in a properly ventilated area. A mask will prevent the breathing of any dust, which is caustic. STS is colorless and odorless, and poses minimal health risks if used as described here. (See material safety data sheet links below). Note that silver nitrate and STS can cause brown stains upon drying, so spray over newspaper and avoid spilling.


Part A: 0.5 gram silver nitrate stirred into 500ml distilled water
Part B: 2.5 grams sodium thiosulfate (anhydrous) stirred into 500ml distilled water


The silver nitrate dissolves within 15 seconds. The sodium thiosulfate takes 30-45 seconds to dissolve.


The silver nitrate solution (A) is then mixed into the sodium thiosulfate solution (B) while stirring rapidly. The resulting blend is stock silver thiosulfate solution (STS).


This stock solution is then diluted at a ratio of 1:9 to make a working solution. For example, 100ml of stock STS is added to 900ml of distilled water. This is then sprayed on select female plants.


Both the stock STS and the working solution should be refrigerated after use, as well as the powdered chemicals, to avoid activity loss. Excess working solution can be safely poured down the drain after use (with ample running water) with negligible environmental impact. It's pretty cheap.


Each liter of stock STS will make ten 1-liter batches of working solution of STS. With the minimum amount of base chemicals ordered from Photographer's Formulary (see link below), this means that each 1-liter bottle of working solution STS costs less than 9 cents, and can treat 15-20 mid-sized plants. That's 200 1-liter batches of STS for $18. Note that the distilled water costs far more than the chemicals.


Application:
The STS working solution is sprayed on select female plants until runoff. Do the spraying over newspaper in a separate area from the flower room. You probably won't smell anything, but ventilate anyway. You now have what I call a "F>M plant"; a female plant that will produce male flowers.


After the F>M plant dries move it into 12/12 immediately. This is usually done three to four weeks prior to the date that the target (to be pollinated) plants will be ready to pollinate. Response times may vary slightly depending upon the strain. More specific times can be determined by trial with your own individual strains. In my trials it took 26 days for the first pollen. 30-35 days seems optimum for planning purposes.


So, assuming that a target plant needs 3-4 weeks to produce fully mature seeds, a strain that takes 8 weeks to mature should be moved into flower at about the same time as the female>male plant. A target plant that finishes flowering in 6 weeks needs to be moved into flower later (10 days or so) so that it doesn't finish before the seeds can fully mature.


A seeded individual branch can be left to mature on a plant for a bit longer, while harvesting the other seedless buds if they finish first. Just leave enough leaves on for the plant for it to stay healthy.


Effects:
Within days I noticed a yellowing of the leaves on the F>M plants. This effect persisted for two weeks or so; after this they became green again, except for a few of the larger fans. The plants otherwise seemed healthy. No burning was observed. Growth stopped dead for the first ten days, and then resumed slowly. No stretch was ever seen. After two weeks the F>M plants were obviously forming male flower clusters. Not just a few clusters of balls, but complete male flower tops. One plant still formed some pistillate flowers, but overall it was predominantly male.


It is strange indeed to see an old girlfriend that you know like the back of your hand go through a sex change. I'll admit that things were awkward between us at first.


When the F>M plants look like they may soon open and release pollen, ( 3-1/2 to 4 weeks) move them from the main flower room into another unventilated room or closet with lighting on a 12/12 timer. Don't worry too much about watts per square foot; it will only be temporary.


When the pollen flies, move your target plants into the closet and pollinate.


A more controlled approach is to isolate the F>M plants in a third remote closet (no light is necessary in this one, as they are releasing pollen now and are nearly finished anyway). In this remote other closet the pollen is very carefully collected in a plastic produce bag or newspaper sleeve and then brought back to the lighted closet, where the target plants are now located. If this is done, be careful to not mix pollen types by letting the F>Ms dust each other. Avoid movement, or use yet another closet.


Take special care to not let pollen gather on the outside of this bag- a static charge is sometimes present. Drop small open clusters of blooms inside and then close the bag at the mouth and shake. Important: next, step outside and slowly release the excess air from the bag, collapsing it completely, so that pollen doesn't get released accidently. Point downwind; don't let it get on your hands or clothes.


This collapsed pollinated bag is now very carefully slipped over only one branch and is then tied off tightly at the mouth around the branch stem with a twist tie or tape, sealing the pollen inside. Let the bag inflate slightly with air again before sealing it off, so the branch can breathe. This technique keeps the entire plant from seeding. Agitate the bag a bit after tying it off to distribute the pollen. Don't forget to label the branch so you know which seeds are which. Other branches on this same plant can be hit with different pollen sources.


If no lighted closet is available, the plant can be moved back into the main room, but- be very carefulollen is sneaky. After 4-5 days, the bag is gently removed and the plant completes it's flowering cycle.


Yet another method has worked well for me. I position the target plants in a non-ventilated lighted closet, and then I collect pollen on a piece of mirror or glass. This is then carefully applied to the pistils of one pre-labeled branch by using a very fine watercolor paintbrush. Care is taken to not agitate the branch or the pollen. No sneezing. The plant needs to be in place first; moving it after pollination can shake pollen free and blow this technique.


Regardless of technique, at completion you will have feminized seeds. Let them dry for 2-4 weeks.


About the chemicals:
Silver nitrate is a white crystalline light-sensitive chemical that is commonly used in photography. It is also used in babies' eyes at birth to prevent blindness. It can cause mild skin irritation, and it stains brown. Avoid breathing. I didn't notice any smell or fumes, but ventilation is recommended. Be sure to wash the spray bottle well before you use it elsewhere; better yet: devote a bottle to STS use. A half gram is a surprisingly small amount; it would fit inside a gel capsule.


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


.preparation of silver thiosulfate (sts) solution


silver thiosulfate (sts) is commonly used to block the action of ethylene in plant cell cultures. Ethylene is a hormone that is present in the gaseous state. Ethylene increases during senescence and ripening, and has been shown to increase in plant cell cultures due to wounding or the presence of auxins. Silver nitrate may be used alone to block the action of ethylene but it is not transported as well as sts thus is seldom used alone.


Prepare a 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate (sts) stock solution by dissolving 1.58 g of sodium thiosulfate (product no. S 620) into 100 ml of water. Prepare a 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution by dissolving 1.7 g of silver nitrate (product no. S 169) into 100 ml of water. Store the stock solution in the dark until needed to prepare the sts.


The sts solution is prepared with a molar ratio between silver and thiosulfate of 1:4, respectively. Nearly all of the silver present in the solution is in the form of [ag (s2o3)2]3-, the active complex for ethylene effect inhibition.
Prepare a 0.02 m sts by slowly pouring 20 ml of 0.1 m silver nitrate stock solution into 80 ml of 0.1 m sodium thiosulfate stock solution. The sts can be stored in the refrigerator for up to a month. However, preparation of the sts just prior to use is recommended.


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________










A SIMPLE SAFE AND INEXPENSIVE FEMMING METHOD


LINKS TO THE CHEMICALS:


sodium thiosulfate


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/124109-REG/Photographers_Formulary_10_1370_1LB_Sodium_Thiosulfate_Anhydrous.html


Silver Nitrate


http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Silver-Nitrate-10g-P6503.aspx




ATTENTION!!! ALWAYS ORDER SEPARATELY FROM TWO DIFFERENT SOURCES!!! YOU HAVE BEEN NOTIFIED


----------



## redzi (Jun 27, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Why not? I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 27, 2013)

your not mistaken redzi it will be in the genes. but I'm pretty sure there are methods out there that reduce the amount of herms that come out of it. whatever this guy is advertising now i don't know if thats it and probably not if someone is out advertising it. but i know fems I've been forced to get from DNA actually don't really herm at all over a lot of the reg beans in my room. one of my HGK fems had 1 little herm spot deep down by the main stem just developing as she was ripe but thats it. not a single nanner so far on this run of headband. so i guess its probably possible but I've read stories on here about fem beans growing up all whack so idk really. i tend to side with you and say breed with regs when possible.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> your not mistaken redzi it will be in the genes. but I'm pretty sure there are methods out there that reduce the amount of herms that come out of it. whatever this guy is advertising now i don't know if thats it and probably not if someone is out advertising it. but i know fems I've been forced to get from DNA actually don't really herm at all over a lot of the reg beans in my room. one of my HGK fems had 1 little herm spot deep down by the main stem just developing as she was ripe but thats it. not a single nanner so far on this run of headband. so i guess its probably possible but I've read stories on here about fem beans growing up all whack so idk really. i tend to side with you and say breed with regs when possible.


Absolutely preposterous. Femmes are no more likely to show male flowers than regular females. If you just learn how it works you would NEVER think that.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 27, 2013)

redzi said:


> Kite High said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? I do!
> ...


----------



## Maphyr (Jul 1, 2013)

I love Kite's setup man.... one day I'll have a similar setup!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> your not mistaken redzi it will be in the genes. but I'm pretty sure there are methods out there that reduce the amount of herms that come out of it. whatever this guy is advertising now i don't know if thats it and probably not if someone is out advertising it. but i know fems I've been forced to get from DNA actually don't really herm at all over a lot of the reg beans in my room. one of my HGK fems had 1 little herm spot deep down by the main stem just developing as she was ripe but thats it. not a single nanner so far on this run of headband. so i guess its probably possible but I've read stories on here about fem beans growing up all whack so idk really. i tend to side with you and say breed with regs when possible.


Silver isn't using stress to make a plant herm, it actually prevents the uptake of ethylene preventing the formation of female flowers causing the plant to produce male ones.


----------



## redzi (Aug 16, 2013)

Just had to give the Mosca another try but only hit .300, 3 out of 10 is what I would expect of some off brand that sat on the shelf for some time. Thought since Seedsman ran out (also the distributor and packaging for Mosca) and then had some more 99 that this would be a fresh batch. Female seeds is 100% at 4 for 4 but it doesn't lean enough to that Northern Lights type of plant structure (where you bend the bitch over and that's when she really starts putting out). Bought some Frost Bros. Spice 99 and it has a skunky smell with good structure ...as a freebie I got 5 Electric Koolaid (also Frost) which is C99xC99xApollo11x some fruit named strain like mango. One of the five is very interesting....a dark green with next to no smell, lots of trichs. I just took it into 12/12. So now its time to give Trichome Jungle C99 a try. Oh yea I almost forgot, one of the Elect Kool. was a twin, one larger and one much smaller seedling from one seed. This has happened on other threads pertaining to C99. PS. how do I creat breaks for new paragraphs? Even when I manage to create space when typing everything is bunched together when submitted.


----------



## Kite High (Aug 16, 2013)

Ommfg! Feminized seeds dumbass alert.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

empty your cache redzi. its happened to me twice now. I'm not sure why it happens but emptying the cache will getcha back on track.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> some randome pics of my C99 b4 a cure, and some of the wax it made


dude u need to get back into growing, that looks dank!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Old thread Re-Hash!
Hoping the seeds now for Mosco C99 BX are the same as they were when this thread was started and not 5 yr old beans from the shelf at the same time.
Anyone have any input before I buy some?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 26, 2016)

Man I miss my Cindy...:actually now that I think about it one if the best smelling and even tasting strains Iv grown was prolly SuperLemonHazs man a gram sized nug of that shit would stink up a whole house...it was so frosty and full of Terps/essential oils there would be globs of sap when you cut it and break open nuggs, like imagine a huge drop of water on a bud but it being essential oils...i need more of those beans and power Africa PA is KiLLER smoke, prolly the most underrated strain ever


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Man I miss my Cindy...:actually now that I think about it one if the best smelling and even tasting strains Iv grown was prolly SuperLemonHazs man a gram sized nug of that shit would stink up a whole house...it was so frosty and full of Terps/essential oils there would be globs of sap when you cut it and break open nuggs, like imagine a huge drop of water on a bud but it being essential oils...i need more of those beans and power Africa PA is KiLLER smoke, prolly the most underrated strain ever


Was your SLH from GHS?
I got some clones and they smell amazing super resinous and triched out, but taste is so mild.
That Power Africa sounds interesting.
Did it/they com out indica or sativa or you


----------



## Fevs (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't rule out Brothers Grimm C'99. I know what C'99 is supposed to be like. I've grown Blimburn C'99 and Female seeds C'99. These are what I expected, but the quality and the way they grow, their uniformity... I just love this strain from a grower's point of view too!

These 6 ladies are from regular seeds, day 22 of 12/12. 3 gallon pots, soil, 315w cmh + 320w of cheap used blurple leds, 5ft x 5ft tent. 25.4w per sq ft. Medicine for myself for ptsd, so quality is more important than yield, though the plants look like they are going to yield well, even with half the amount of ideal light. I have heard great things about Mosca C'99 too! Just though I'd have a crack at this strain, Grimm brothers came back and opened their shop again, so I'll support them in their cause. I reckon the original genetics were so great, that nobody they gave clones to would have ever got rid of them anyway. Same way I'll never get rid of these genetics


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking really good in there Fevs!
Cant wait to see how these turn out for ya.
What was your male to female ratio?
Seeds on sale now and thinking about grabbing a pack even though I cant afford it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 26, 2016)

Yea GHS SLH, I'm def gonna pick up some more of those beans..do yourself a favor and grab the PA if your a fan of skunk weed seedmans skunk #1 is straight fire too, honestly everything Iv grown from seedman is legit I like how they don't feel the need to charge 10$ a seed too...just checked out the tude somas amnesia Is 200$ for a 10 pack lol I should have picked em up when they were 100$ a pack, seed prices are crazy now


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea GHS SLH, I'm def gonna pick up some more of those beans..do yourself a favor and grab the PA if your a fan of skunk weed seedmans skunk #1 is straight fire too, honestly everything Iv grown from seedman is legit I like how they don't feel the need to charge 10$ a seed too...just checked out the tude somas amnesia Is 200$ for a 10 pack lol I should have picked em up when they were 100$ a pack, seed prices are crazy now


Did all your SLH have a strong flavor?
I think Ill grab a pack, and this pheno makes me dizzy and a headache by the end of the day if I smoke it all day.
The PA sounds good, energetic high and good taste and smell.
There are too many good seeds out there to pay those high prices imo


----------



## Fevs (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looking really good in there Fevs!
> Cant wait to see how these turn out for ya.
> What was your male to female ratio?
> Seeds on sale now and thinking about grabbing a pack even though I cant afford it.


Thanks, 6 males, 6 females. Perfect 50-50 split


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Did all your SLH have a strong flavor?
> I think Ill grab a pack, and this pheno makes me dizzy and a headache by the end of the day if I smoke it all day.
> The PA sounds good, energetic high and good taste and smell.
> There are too many good seeds out there to pay those high prices imo


If I remember I got one as a freebe or from pick n mix but only had 1 and it was great didn't have any hermi issues which is always nice...I actually crossed my SLH with my male querkle n lavender, Iv grown the SLH x Querkle think I called it space lemons or somthing lol and it's fire too but haven't grown the SLH x lavender yet but I'm sure it good as well


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Thanks, 6 males, 6 females. Perfect 50-50 split


Nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> If I remember I got one as a freebe or from pick n mix but only had 1 and it was great didn't have any hermi issues which is always nice...I actually crossed my SLH with my male querkle n lavender, Iv grown the SLH x Querkle think I called it space lemons or somthing lol and it's fire too but haven't grown the SLH x lavender yet but I'm sure it good as well


That sounds Great
I have bought so many seeds that I just put into the fridge, and before I pop them I always buy more or some clones...I have a problem I think!?!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 28, 2016)

I do too... I just cannot stop myself. Here's this week's order...

 

Some months I spend more on seeds, than families do on food 

Oh well, it beats those people that are addicted to shopping at amazon. Buying things they don't need all day, sat there with their obese gut hanging outside their clothes, balancing their lap top on their disgusting body fat, whilst eating cheese crisps and jerking off, wondering why their cock has turned orange 

If I ever get like that! Please, somebody put a shot gun to my head and blow my f*cking head off lmao


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I do too... I just cannot stop myself. Here's this week's order...
> 
> View attachment 3840883
> 
> ...


I have never run autos, do they do well for you?
I see that you have SLH and Lemon Skunk, both ones I want to get.
You buy more seeds than me it seems, but I have lots I think


----------



## ElBartoe (Dec 24, 2016)

Female seeds c99 anytime. Vigourous, great smoke, great yield, smells like tropical paradise


----------



## greencropper (Dec 24, 2016)

just finished growing out the results of Mosca C99 male x
GDP
MK Ultra
Jackpot Royale
Raspberry Kush
all crosses turned out great, i think the Mosca C99 has a genetic makeup very suitable for outcrossing for all the pollen chuckers/serious breeders out there!
from left to right -
Mosca C99 x Jackpot Royale
" " " x Mk Ultra
" " " x Raspberry Kush
some picked a bit early cos wet weather outdoors
all chunky solid buds with great resin production & unique terps from their individual mums!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> Female seeds c99 anytime. Vigourous, great smoke, great yield, smells like tropical paradise
> View attachment 3860571 View attachment 3860567 View attachment 3860568 View attachment 3860570


They look great, do you see different phenos or similar


----------



## trophy1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm running Female Seeds C99 currently, have 3 in flower at 4 weeks. I have 3 pheno's, 1 tall and lanky, 1 medium height and the 3rd is short and bushy. Also have 3 SexBuds running with them. Planning to pull the C99 at about 52 days, since that sounds like the consensus, and I'm after some trippy head high fun.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

trophy1 said:


> I'm running Female Seeds C99 currently, have 3 in flower at 4 weeks. I have 3 pheno's, 1 tall and lanky, 1 medium height and the 3rd is short and bushy. Also have 3 SexBuds running with them. Planning to pull the C99 at about 52 days, since that sounds like the consensus, and I'm after some trippy head high fun.


I ordered both of those strains direct and they never arrived so I am very interested to see what they end up like


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2016)

Early flower with my last 2 Peak Seeds BC c99s. Adult toys here, rushes up the back of the neck and too much for some. Hard for my friends to get past a few hits. Sweet ripe fruit aroma. I do prefer Peak's Sweet Skunk for a sativa. A bit more gentle.

My c99s have all been slow starters with semi-weak branches. Things firm up in flower and it continues to grow in flower, excellent for training, and lots and lots of bud sites. Typical buds all up the branches and I don't pinch most. Not big buds when LSTed but lots of nice ones. Some phenos have longer buds than others.


----------



## ElBartoe (Dec 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They look great, do you see different phenos or similar


They look alike but theres a pheno with more airy buds prone to foxtails and the other 2 phenos have harder nugs, one smeling like pineapple heaven the other is quite rare and smells spicy. I think the pineapple one is the keeper for many reasons, easy to trimm, smells wonderfull and is a big yielder.


----------



## webby420 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have not gone back through this thread and maybe its been said but Bros Grimm is back. I had the original smoke back in the day its top 5 all time. I know I wanna give it another try but don't from overseas banks anymore. I have read posts from Mr Soul couple of months ago that gave me hope of the "holy grail" coming back.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Early flower with my last 2 Peak Seeds BC c99s. Adult toys here, rushes up the back of the neck and too much for some. Hard for my friends to get past a few hits. Sweet ripe fruit aroma. I do prefer Peak's Sweet Skunk for a sativa. A bit more gentle.
> 
> My c99s have all been slow starters with semi-weak branches. Things firm up in flower and it continues to grow in flower, excellent for training, and lots and lots of bud sites. Typical buds all up the branches and I don't pinch most. Not big buds when LSTed but lots of nice ones. Some phenos have longer buds than others.


Doesnt sound like the C99 I have had before, does it have the creative head high and energy?
Could you tell me more about the skunk, taste effect flowering time etc...?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> They look alike but theres a pheno with more airy buds prone to foxtails and the other 2 phenos have harder nugs, one smeling like pineapple heaven the other is quite rare and smells spicy. I think the pineapple one is the keeper for many reasons, easy to trimm, smells wonderfull and is a big yielder.


I have never had a spicy one, must be Jack dom. I saw the one foxtailed one in your pics and thats why I asked.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

webby420 said:


> I have not gone back through this thread and maybe its been said but Bros Grimm is back. I had the original smoke back in the day its top 5 all time. I know I wanna give it another try but don't from overseas banks anymore. I have read posts from Mr Soul couple of months ago that gave me hope of the "holy grail" coming back.


They seem to have a crazy price esp for regs, have you bought any?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2016)

@bassman999 Yes, creative and rushy. Very fast onset at first hit, really surprises! They hit their stride in flower and they, like some other hazes will grow many individual buds up the branches maybe like pussy willows. I like it at 56 days.

Email Mike at Peak for any info and he may also have Sweet Skunk/c99 cross. His SS is great and breeds true. My most prominent pheno is not real tall with strong branches and Indica build and sativa leaves and nice long buds of fluffy denseness. I like it at 10 to 12 weeks.

I am old enough now that the c99 is a little edgy for me. Peak c99 comes from Brothers Grimm originally.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got a pack of female Seeds c99, can't wait to run em


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

hillbill said:


> @bassman999 Yes, creative and rushy. Very fast onset at first hit, really surprises! They hit their stride in flower and they, like some other hazes will grow many individual buds up the branches maybe like pussy willows. I like it at 56 days.
> 
> Email Mike at Peak for any info and he may also have Sweet Skunk/c99 cross. His SS is great and breeds true. My most prominent pheno is not real tall with strong branches and Indica build and sativa leaves and nice long buds of fluffy denseness. I like it at 10 to 12 weeks.
> 
> I am old enough now that the c99 is a little edgy for me. Peak c99 comes from Brothers Grimm originally.


Dont get me wrong super sativas cause me some anxiety, but I love them if nothing else to mix in with some other bud when I roll one, and my daughter LOVES the super edgy ones haha.
Thanks for the info!
I think Ill get both and make my own crosses.
Are there any other stand out strains from Peak?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just got a pack of female Seeds c99, can't wait to run em


Id love to see pics when you do!


----------



## ElBartoe (Dec 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Doesnt sound like the C99 I have had before, does it have the creative head high and energy?
> Could you tell me more about the skunk, taste effect flowering time etc...?


I'd say its not for beginners, this shit is strong in the head, it can make you feel paranoid. As for flowering time, no more than 8 weeks, c99 grows and blooms so fast it can take you by surprise. Groom them at 3 weeks in bloom so you don't have a zillion sidebranches with little nugs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> I'd say its not for beginners, this shit is strong in the head, it can make you feel paranoid. As for flowering time, no more than 8 weeks, c99 grows and blooms so fast it can take you by surprise. Groom them at 3 weeks in bloom so you don't have a zillion sidebranches with little nugs.


I grew C99 from a dispensary clone once 5 yrs ago.
Not a huge stretcher, ut the most amazing tropical fruit smell/taste and 8 weeks flowering time. Not overwhelming head high, but relatively strong.
Cant confirm whos C99 this was at all. Thats my only time ever growing or smoking her.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2016)

@bassman999 PEAK NORTHERN SKUNK


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

hillbill said:


> @bassman999 PEAK NORTHERN SKUNK


I always liked the pics they have of that one.
Finally have space to run regs now


----------



## trophy1 (Dec 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I ordered both of those strains direct and they never arrived so I am very interested to see what they end up like


I'm doing a run of some older strains I've been wanting to do the last few years but hadn't gotten too, have 4 HSO blue dreams and a 3 Pyramid Anesthesia's going with them, hope to find some keepers.


----------



## trophy1 (Dec 29, 2016)

The C99's are in day 34, switched big bud to overdrive tonite. The big girl smells of grapefruit/pineapple, it's buds are swelling noticeably every day, frost all over the fan leaves and getting sticky. The middle girl smells more tropical/fruity, bud growth has kicked in but not at the rate of the big girl, getting sticky, frosty fan leaves. I had some issues with her leaves taco-ing, I cal-magged her a little extra and backed off on the dehumidifier a bit and she has grown through it. The little girl is not impressing, bud growth is still slow, very little frost or scent, faint grapefruit smell, maybe she will pick it up over the next few days.

The SexBud in day 34 is looking awesome 1 is definitely a C99 leaner the other must be a grapefruit leaner (also have a thrird SB that is two weeks behind. The C99 leaner, based on the thin leaves. She smells strongly of rotten onions/garlic, maybe cat piss? She also has several fan leaves with hooked shaped ends on the middle leaf. Otherwise she looks awesome great bud growth, frosty and sticky. Her sister is a little taller and looks great also across the board but smells like lemon cleaner.

Having alot of fun with all the different phenos, the smells can change as they near the end...


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 5, 2017)

C99's are in day 41, been on light feed with overdrive. The big girl is a grapefruit and pumping out beautiful frosty sticky buds, looking to be an above average yielder also. The middle girl is a pineapple pheno also building real nice frosty sticky buds, looks to be a solid yielder, her taco leaves have gone away and she's looking happy. Last but least is the smallest, starting to get a faint pineapple scent not much frost, I will let her finish but not expecting much from her. I'm shooting for a day 52 or 53 chop on the C99

The SexBuds continue to impress the C99 leaner continues to smell bad, not sure but I'm leaning twd categorizing it as cat piss. She looks great though lots of fat frosty stick buds. The taller lemon cleaner girl is pumping out the some weight too, she is fat and frosty too. The SexBuds have been a breeze to grow, they take everything you throw at them and look amazing.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

trophy1 said:


> C99's are in day 41, been on light feed with overdrive. The big girl is a grapefruit and pumping out beautiful frosty sticky buds, looking to be an above average yielder also. The middle girl is a pineapple pheno also building real nice frosty sticky buds, looks to be a solid yielder, her taco leaves have gone away and she's looking happy. Last but least is the smallest, starting to get a faint pineapple scent not much frost, I will let her finish but not expecting much from her. I'm shooting for a day 52 or 53 chop on the C99
> 
> The SexBuds continue to impress the C99 leaner continues to smell bad, not sure but I'm leaning twd categorizing it as cat piss. She looks great though lots of fat frosty stick buds. The taller lemon cleaner girl is pumping out the some weight too, she is fat and frosty too. The SexBuds have been a breeze to grow, they take everything you throw at them and look amazing.


The C99s sound great!
But the Sexbuds seem farther from C99 than I thought they would be so will be interesting to see what the outcome is when them.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

Have two Peak C99 girls at 25 days that are both smallish but mine have kept growing in flower. The leaves are small and narrow, a lot of branching and buds growing up and down all the branches. This weed can be very intense and rushy, very strong Sativa high. Mine have always been fruity and sweet. Like mine at 8 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Have two Peak C99 girls at 25 days that are both smallish but mine have kept growing in flower. The leaves are small and narrow, a lot of branching and buds growing up and down all the branches. This weed can be very intense and rushy, very strong Sativa high. Mine have always been fruity and sweet. Like mine at 8 weeks.


Gonna have to get both the C99 and the Sweet Skunk from Peak


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Gonna have to get both the C99 and the Sweet Skunk from Peak


Vaping a sample SS right now because of a popcorn kernel I knocked off. Just nice bud that is not super dense like the current culture custom and a lively high that is functional. 

My c99 is frosting up quickly and bud growth dramatically increasing on day 23. My Peak c99 has always had small leaves but will grow those everywhere and the branches get stronger during flower. Very heady smoke with dramatic rush up the back of your neck and scalp. Several made that unsolicited comment. The next comment was usually "that's enough for me."


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Vaping a sample SS right now because of a popcorn kernel I knocked off. Just nice bud that is not super dense like the current culture custom and a lively high that is functional.
> 
> My c99 is frosting up quickly and bud growth dramatically increasing on day 23. My Peak c99 has always had small leaves but will grow those everywhere and the branches get stronger during flower. Very heady smoke with dramatic rush up the back of your neck and scalp. Several made that unsolicited comment. The next comment was usually "that's enough for me."


 Surprising a Skunk that isnt very dense, but sounds like good smoke!

I have smoked bud before that shoots waves and I remember it made me feel uncomfortable as I jumped up to move around. Still would be great to mix with milder strains to roll or vape.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

I like the Sweet Skunk better than c99 as it is a bit more gentle. Mine are all very much like one another but I know they are stockier than what most have. Mine are 2nd generation I made from Mike's gear. The male was short and narrow leaved. Also hit a NL with that male for a Northern Skunk.... black purple very dense.

I might get more to do that SS/SS again with fresh stock. Lot's of projects before that.

Mike has a Sweet Skunk/C99 listed on site now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I like the Sweet Skunk better than c99 as it is a bit more gentle. Mine are all very much like one another but I know they are stockier than what most have. Mine are 2nd generation I made from Mike's gear. The male was short and narrow leaved. Also hit a NL with that male for a Northern Skunk.... black purple very dense.
> 
> I might get more to do that SS/SS again with fresh stock. Lot's of projects before that.
> 
> Mike has a Sweet Skunk/C99 listed on site now.


Im sure Ill like the SS better, but I have torun both, and thought about running the Sweet99 to get both and save on price, but I think Ill cross my own eventually.
You said the SS runs like 9 weeks?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im sure Ill like the SS better, but I have torun both, and thought about running the Sweet99 to get both and save on price, but I think Ill cross my own eventually.
> You said the SS runs like 9 weeks?


I run 63 to 77 days but chopped at 60 days for spacial considerations. 15% amber maybe but some amber in all buds. Not generally one to hurry things as I've had few bad outcomes while being patient. They may be quicker under 90 cri with reds shift from my 
3500k Photon180.

Pollen chuckin' is real fun. I run a cross or two for a generation or two and go back for breeder selected.(Mike)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I run 63 to 77 days but chopped at 60 days for spacial considerations. 15% amber maybe but some amber in all buds. Not generally one to hurry things as I've had few bad outcomes while being patient. They may be quicker under 90 cri with reds shift from my
> 3500k Photon180.
> 
> Pollen chuckin' is real fun. I run a cross or two for a generation or two and go back for breeder selected.(Mike)


I go for less amber than I used to looking for the higher energy, but I used to run everything 65days or more even 7 week cindy.
With room and time to breed I dont see why someone wouldnt


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 7, 2017)

I just added Mosca to my Seed Bank. Rick is very Humble and knows his genetixs


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Update:

I chopped my 3 female seeds C99's last night at day 53, they all smell great, like Tang orange drink, it's doesn't even smell like I have weed hanging, lol. The tall and medium pheno have lots of frost, not the most dense buds in the world but not larfey either. The scissor hash was excellent. 2 of my 3 SexBuds will get the chop this weekend also.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

trophy1 said:


> Update:
> 
> I chopped my 3 female seeds C99's last night at day 53, they all smell great, like Tang orange drink, it's doesn't even smell like I have weed hanging, lol. The tall and medium pheno have lots of frost, not the most dense buds in the world but not larfey either. The scissor hash was excellent. 2 of my 3 SexBuds will get the chop this weekend also.


Nice, excited for the smoke report


----------



## cookie master (Jan 20, 2017)

I thought it stunk, I grew original c99 and crosses for years. Stay away from mosca, its a piss poor representation of c99. I made f3 and no pineapple phenos in sight.


----------



## cookie master (Jan 20, 2017)

SSHZ said:


> Wrong....... these do get quite big (and tall). I remember Mosca mentioning that he tried to breed more weight into the strain, using a particularly heaving yielding parent. But, you are correct- normally, C99's don't yield much- which can be expected because they are (1) short flowering and (2) sativa. I know I averaged over 2.5 oz. per plant, which is high for my grow style. I will look for a pic or two over at THCFarmer of mine a ways back. The buds were all about the size of golf balls or slightly larger, thick and dense like a kush, but sweet (or citrus) smelling. I know my ONLY complaint was on the potency, but I let them go too long, around 58-60 days.



Yup, he used the grapefruit pheno, its no good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2017)

trophy1 said:


> Update:
> 
> I chopped my 3 female seeds C99's last night at day 53, they all smell great, like Tang orange drink, it's doesn't even smell like I have weed hanging, lol. The tall and medium pheno have lots of frost, not the most dense buds in the world but not larfey either. The scissor hash was excellent. 2 of my 3 SexBuds will get the chop this weekend also.


I crossed a critical sensi star with a buddha's dream by sin city and one of the seeds I popped had what I would describe as Sunny D. It wasn't quite orange juice but you could pass it off as Sunny D, lol. Its sunny d flavor went real well with Jameson whiskey. You said Tang and it made me reminisce of that, cheers man.


----------

